# The Slingshot Channel: 1st anniversary!



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The Slingshot Channel celebrated one year of existance on February, 1st, 2010!

This was the first video that came out:






Since then, more than 420,000 views and 1,170 subscribers have been counted. Wow! What a great start.

Thanks to all my subscribers, followers and viewers! I hope that the success story will continue.

Jörg


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

Congratulations !

and keep the great videos coming.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats Joerg!!


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

good work!


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy Anniversary, JoergS!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Joerg with the videos and especially the Slingshots! Congratulations on some excellent work!







Flatband


----------



## longshot (Jan 14, 2010)

hey great! I hope you have another eventful year. Any spoilers for this year has in store?


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Jorg. JT


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

great job!!


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

to everything previously said!


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

I look forward to the next video.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

As do I.. I love the vids that you have put out and the insight and wisdom you apply to slingshots! Great stuff!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great inspiration from your enthusiasm on your videos! Hope you have an even better experience this next year!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I just found your channel today, and have been enjoying it very much!
My best wishes for another good year of fun.


----------

